# Murphy, Mansoor honored at SOCOM



## 7point62 (Nov 18, 2008)

Two SEALs who were posthumously awarded Congressional Medals of Honor were remembered here at SOCOM at MacDill AFB, Tampa, yesterday. The names of Petty Officer 2nd Class Michael Mansoor and Lt. Michael Murphy were etched into the granite wall that pays tribute to all fallen special operators.

Mansoor, as part of a sniper team working in Iraq, threw himself on a live grenade that had bounced off his chest. He was nearest the door of the room and could have exited prior to detonation but his teammates would not have had time to leave the room. His action saved the lives of his fellow SEALs.

Lt Murphy was leading a small team of SEALs in the mountains of Afganistan when they came under intense fire from a numerically superior Taliban force. Pinned down and heavily outnumbered, Murphy left the cover afforded by their position to get a workable radio signal to call for react...in spite of wounds he continued to communicate the team's position clearly and calmly until his message had been copied...he then returned to his team's position and died of his wounds.

It is always more than stamina and muscle and what you learned in training. It is love and respect for your brothers, the men around you, that inspires the greatest acts of self-sacrifice.


----------



## parallel (Nov 18, 2008)

True heroes. That word gets thrown around a lot these days, but there is no other word to describe these two operators.


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 18, 2008)

May they rest in peace.  




I really hope to get down to Tampa to see that wall one day.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 18, 2008)

Man created the definition of heroism. These men have shown what the word Hero truly means.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 18, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Man created the definition of heroism. These men have shown what the word Hero truly means.



Very well said, Rav.



Lest we forget...


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 18, 2008)

Many men aspire to be many things, few aspire to be hero's. 

Men, you are not forgotten.  Your legacy lives on, the Warrior Ethos is carried by those that remane and remember your name.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 19, 2008)

wow.... words fail me.  We have some amazing people in the service.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 22, 2008)

Once again, may both these men rest in peace.

To hear the stories of men with such character really speaks volumes about the quality of people serving and that have served the USA.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn, that's some guts.

We will remember them.


----------



## JBS (Nov 24, 2008)

Giants among men.


----------



## vessjoe (Dec 29, 2008)

*True hero*

Under the education and media effection in China,most of Chinese people believe that such altruistic and devoted charater only can be seen in American movie,however,heroes are every where!Also in PLA we can find out such cases!


----------



## car (Dec 29, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Very well said, Rav.



x2! You made me tear up, Rav.


----------



## tova (Dec 29, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

